# Autoroller 200



## Avenonickname (Jan 25, 2011)

I've been following the concerns about the apparent poor chassis extensions to the Transit chassis by Rollerteam, and confirm that any self tappers on mine have been replaced by half inch bolts to enable a good tow bar fit. Was also concerned about the bounce effect caused when entering the rear habitation door as there's a six foot body overhang behind the rear wheels .Solved it by placing two jacks under rear chassis just finger tight like caravan steadies. Seems to work. PS Don't buy the machined Aluminium block from ford in which the jack sits cos it's £80 plus vat. Just carve one yourself from a bit of hardwood
Pete


----------

